# AM4-Kühler und boxed-Kühler, erste Erfahrungen?



## Tim1974 (14. April 2017)

*AM4-Kühler und boxed-Kühler, erste Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

wer hat schon eine AMD Ryzen CPU und Erfahrungen mit dem boxed-Kühler Wraith... gemacht?

Ich hörte bzw. las, daß der runde Wraith-Kühler nicht so schlecht sein soll, sogar erstaunlich leise mit seinem 92mm-Lüfter und zudem sehr gut befestigt, nämlich verschraubt mit der Backplate. Auch hier scheint mir AMD konsequent wie in allen anderen Bereichen echt auf Qualität zu setzen. 
Nur Internetbeschreibungen und YT-Videos hin und her, das kann mir nicht genau vermitteln, wie laut der Lüfter wirklich ist.

Nehmen wir mal R5-1600 oder R7-1700 mit nur leichtem Übertakten und bei geschlossenem Gehäuse Fractal Design Core 3300 (ohne Dämmung) mit 3-4 gedrosselten 140mm-Gehäuselüftern, oder bequiet Silent Base 600 mit gedrosselten 3-4 Lüftern. Wird man den Wraith-boxed-Lüfter da im Niedriglastbetrieb heraus hören können?

Ich hätte gerne ein System was beim Lesen von Internetseiten oder Videostreaming lautlos ist, beim Spielen oder Rendern mit hoher Auslastung, darf es aber ein leises Lüfterrauschen erzeugen.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## tobse2056 (14. April 2017)

*AW: AM4-Kühler und boxed-Kühler, erste Erfahrungen?*

ich kann zwar nix zu der lautstärke sagen aber den Aufpreis von 30-40 euro  zur Tray  oder WOF Version ist er meiner Meinung nicht Wert, für den Preis bekommst schon einen BQ Pure Rock oder Thermalright Macho 120 , Scythe Kabuto 3 Oder soghar den 140mm Macho. Die dann wirklich Reserven haben durch die größeren Lüfter und mehr Oberfläche.

Edit: Hab mich bei den Preisen  verlesen, meine Aussage stimmt nur beim R7 1700x und 1800x


----------



## TohruLP (14. April 2017)

*AW: AM4-Kühler und boxed-Kühler, erste Erfahrungen?*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> den Aufpreis von 30-40 euro  zur Tray  oder WOF Version ist er meiner Meinung nicht Wert


Aufpreis? Die Boxed-Version ist bei *allen* Ryzen-CPUs günstiger oder genau so teuer, wie die Tray-Version.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. April 2017)

*AW: AM4-Kühler und boxed-Kühler, erste Erfahrungen?*

Jepp, aber bei manchen ist eben kein Lüfter dabei, ich glaube z.B. bei manchen X-Versionen nicht.


----------



## tobse2056 (14. April 2017)

*AW: AM4-Kühler und boxed-Kühler, erste Erfahrungen?*



TohruLP schrieb:


> Aufpreis? Die Boxed-Version ist bei *allen* Ryzen-CPUs günstiger oder genau so teuer, wie die Tray-Version.



merke grad.. bei den R5 und  R7  1700.. sind die echt grünstiger   

aber beim 1700x  zahlst du ~40 euro aufpreis , beim 1800x  sogar 45 € wobei das auch der Wraith Max ist

Ich hab mich verlesen , i'm Sorry  =D


----------



## Majofan21 (16. April 2017)

*AW: AM4-Kühler und boxed-Kühler, erste Erfahrungen?*

Also ich hab den noch nicht, kann aber demnächst mal sagen wie laut der bei mir dann ist. 
Laut Internetberichten soll er ja ganz angenehm sein auch weil der Ton eher tief ist und somit nicht so unangenehm.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. April 2017)

*AW: AM4-Kühler und boxed-Kühler, erste Erfahrungen?*

Das wäre echt der Hammer, wenn der boxed-Kühler so gut ist, daß man keinen teuren Extrakühler nachkaufe muß um ein flüsterleises System zu haben.
Allerdings würde ich den R7-1700 vermutlich schon auf 3,5 GHz übertakten wollen, ob der boxed-Kühler das schafft und dabei noch leise bleibt...?


----------



## tobse2056 (16. April 2017)

*AW: AM4-Kühler und boxed-Kühler, erste Erfahrungen?*

Da die Boxedversion sowieso günstiger ist als die Tray kann man es doch einfach ausprobieren und wenn es einen zu laut ist  immer noch tauschen (Ausser beim 1700x und 1800x)..

Und da Lautstärke sehr subjektiv ist , würde ich mich sowieso nicht auf  Aussagen verlassen und es lieber selbst testen.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. April 2017)

*AW: AM4-Kühler und boxed-Kühler, erste Erfahrungen?*

Ja, hat nur eben den Nachteil, daß man dann ggf. den Rechner nochmal auseinander nehmen muß um den Kühler zu tauschen. Angeblich klebt der manchmal durch die Wärmeleitpaste an der CPU fest und reißt diese mit aus dem Sockel, zumindest hörte ich sowas von Sockel AM3+.
Darum wäre es mir lieber den Kühler nur einmal zu montieren und dann nicht mehr ran zu gehen.


----------



## extremeDsgn (18. April 2017)

*AW: AM4-Kühler und boxed-Kühler, erste Erfahrungen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja, hat nur eben den Nachteil, daß man dann ggf. den Rechner nochmal auseinander nehmen muß um den Kühler zu tauschen. Angeblich klebt der manchmal durch die Wärmeleitpaste an der CPU fest und reißt diese mit aus dem Sockel, zumindest hörte ich sowas von Sockel AM3+.
> Darum wäre es mir lieber den Kühler nur einmal zu montieren und dann nicht mehr ran zu gehen.



Das kann genauso gut bei Intel passieren. Das hat nur was mit der Wärmeleitpaste zu tun. Einfach vorsichtig hin und her schiebend abnehmen, dann passiert nichts.


----------



## nexx (18. April 2017)

*AW: AM4-Kühler und boxed-Kühler, erste Erfahrungen?*



extremeDsgn schrieb:


> Das kann genauso gut bei Intel passieren. Das hat nur was mit der Wärmeleitpaste zu tun. Einfach vorsichtig hin und her schiebend abnehmen, dann passiert nichts.



Und vorher mal ne Prime anschmeissen damit die CPU warm wird, dann wird die WLP schön weich und es sollte deutlich einfach sein den Kühler abzunehmen.

Ich werde mir vermutlich den kleinen 1400er mit Wraith Stealth Kühler holen - der ist angenehm flach (mITX solls werden) und solange der nicht rumbrüllt brauche ich auch keine 50€ für den kleinen Noctua auszugeben.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. April 2017)

*AW: AM4-Kühler und boxed-Kühler, erste Erfahrungen?*

Ja, das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis des kleinen R5 ist enorm gut, erstrecht wenn man den boxed-Kühler verwendet. Da muß ja auch nicht so viel Abwärme weggekühlt werden wie beim R7.
Allerdings würde ich wenn schon nur Quadcore, dann den R5-1500X nehmen, nicht nur weil der gleich ab Werk deutlich höher taktet und den XFR mit sich bringt, sondern auch weil er nur ca. 20 Euro teurer ist als der kleine R5-1400 und dafür auch noch den größeren boxed-Kühler mit im Gepäck hat, bei trotzden angeblich nur 65 Watt TDP (wie der R5-1400 auch)!


----------



## nexx (18. April 2017)

*AW: AM4-Kühler und boxed-Kühler, erste Erfahrungen?*

Richtig, aber der Build wird drastisch auf Kosten getrimmt und sobald Zen2 kommt fliegt der 1400er sowieso wieder raus  Ist also nur ein Übergang.

Und nebenbei will ich keinen größeren Kühler, weil ich alles in ein mini Gehäuse quetschen muss.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. April 2017)

*AW: AM4-Kühler und boxed-Kühler, erste Erfahrungen?*

Achso, wenn der mittlere Wraith-Cooler schon zu groß fürs Gehäuse ist, sehe ich das natürlich ein. Allerdings ist der glaub ich trotzdem noch sehr kompakt, also kein Vergleich zu den meisten anderen nicht-boxed-Kühlern auf dem Markt.
Die rund 20 Euro Aufpreis wären mir die ca. 300 MHz mehr Grundtakt ab Werk und der XFR aber auf jedenfall wert, egal wie kostenoptimiert ein PC auch sein soll.
Bei den größeren R7 sehe ich allerdings auch keinen Grund z.B. den 1800X, anstelle des 1700X zu kaufen, da wäre mir der Preisunterschied viel zu groß.


----------

